# 2007 Neck Banded Ross



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought I would post my first neck banded Ross Gooses from the 2007 spring season. It was banded in Nunavut Wolf Creek Area and was hatched in 2004 or earlier. Funny thing is I didn't notice the band when I shot a double and the other bird almost hit me. Lucky I guess....have a great spring!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Simply a spectacular looking bird and mount! Congrats!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

very very nice!! :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

lucky, the mount looks good too!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Excellent looking little goose.
Good work :beer: 
Dan


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome mount


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome man! Congrats


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

we shot a yellow neck band Ross last spring hatched the same yr. Very nice bird


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Great looking mount, who did the work for you?

Only one band for me and it was a canada 5 years old.


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

bluebill25: I trust you did the right thing with that yellowbanded Rossi you took last year. dwshunt: The bird was done by J&K taxidermy in Kindred ND.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome mount. :beer:


----------

